# Frog Breeders



## Wrasse (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi

I have a friend in Brisbane that is seeking baby frogs (froglets? froglings?). He doesn't want to freight from interstate if he can avoid it and has been going mad trying to find some locally.

He is relatively new to frogs and doesn't know a lot about species, seems to prefer the greens but is not fussed overly as to what sort they are and has a currently empty, brand new working viv already set up for them.

Please PM or post here with contact details that I can pass onto him. Anything ready to go now or he is happy to place an order and wait.

Thanks and happy frogging 

Wrasse


----------



## hornet (Jun 21, 2007)

if you find any let me know, i am 2 after some


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 22, 2007)

Just to clarify, I should have said 'young' rather than baby. Sorry.

Oh, and Bump !


----------



## Horsy (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm after some too. Any age.


----------



## hornet (Jun 22, 2007)

you got a couple already dont u horsy, does the guy u got urs from still have any?


----------



## Horsy (Jun 23, 2007)

I only have one, want Freddo to have a friend. And no he doesn't. He got out of the hobby which was what enticed me to take Freddo off his hands.


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 23, 2007)

to u frog experts can u set up frogs in an exsiting aquarium
or will they be eaten


----------



## ALLANA (Jun 23, 2007)

I too am after some red eye green tree frogs but unfortuently can't find anyone near local to get them off. Only person I found was JasonL but unfortuently at this stage freight is just too dear , let me know if you hear of anyone

Allana


----------

